# I quit cubing. (not april fools)



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

I am honestly done, one of my brothers friends just makes fun of me non-stop, so I quit please nobody try to talk me out of it (if anyone cares), it wont work. And I'm not sure if I will give/sell any, because maybe I'll do it once in a while.


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if anyone is going to try to talk you out of it to be perfectly honest.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not trying to talk you out of it, but really, who cares what people think of you. It's your life and it's your hobby, not theirs.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmmmm...well it's your decision I guess :\ How old are your brother's friends, by the way?

I have a possible solution that may help...but it involves violence, so I guess you don't want that. 

Edit: Hmmm...you cleverly linked all of the IM stuff to this thread and your account is closed....(he's thought this out I think)


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Hmmmm...well it's your decision I guess :\ How old are your brother's friends, by the way?
> 
> I have a possible solution that may help...but it involves violence, so I guess you don't want that.
> 
> Edit: Hmmm...you cleverly linked all of the IM stuff to this thread and your account is closed....(he's thought this out I think)


Im stuff? he's 15 i was going to kill him


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you mind telling us more about your problem? I'd like to help out if I can, and I'm sure some people on this forum also want to help you out.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 11, 2009)

IM = instant messaging. Like AIM and stuff next to the Youtube logo under your name. 15....sounds annoying....


@Robert: I wanna help


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> [...]one of my brothers friends just makes fun of me non-stop[...]



You're quitting because ONE person made fun of you? ONE person?

I find that hard to believe. :/



Well, I wish you good luck in your future endeavors...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 11, 2009)

I always get picked on by kids at school (doesn't matter to me, I inadvertently got someone suspended because he started a fight  so karma is in my favor [however, not all the time]), but does that make me want to kill them? No, and you shouldn't have those thoughts either. No matter what you do, someone *will* make fun of you, even if you have done nothing at all.


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Apr 11, 2009)

Chuberchuckee;162795
You're quitting because ONE person made fun of you? ONE person?
I find that hard to believe. :/
Well said:


> I find that hard to believe too. you shouldn't quit because someone makes fun of you for cubing. i get made fun of by my friends and teachers. all of them. don't let it get to you. if you enjoy cubing then cube.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Do you mind telling us more about your problem? I'd like to help out if I can, and I'm sure some people on this forum also want to help you out.


Okay, I can tell you my problem but it will be long because I have actually written this whole thing once and then I messed up. So I will explain the major points instead of the whole thing. 

Never got along
Dirtbag who smokes CIGARETTES AND WEED ( I dont think weed is naturally bad but cigarettes are)
Messes with me all the time
Flicked a cigarette on me once
Refuses to fight
BiznitchBiznitchBiznitch
***** 
My Scumbag brother lets people smoke outside and drink inside i am really angry right now


I feel like this community is the only one that understands me ever....

This kid though. I walked in my house and he was like nice hickey they look like a vampire bite. And i was like oh yeah what girls have you gotten around here


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 11, 2009)

guessing there's no authoritative figure? Run away from home and stay at a friends house for a while. definitely don't stop.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> guessing there's no authoritative figure? Run away from home and stay at a friends house for a while. definitely don't stop.


My mom was at work and was like "Will it smells like beer" and i had to f-ing back him up even though i regret it completely. I should've ratted him out.


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2009)

Lol. Have some discipline. Stop being a whiny baby and control yourself.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 11, 2009)

Ah man that kid's just a little douchebag, you can't let a little douchey douche get to you like that. And refuses to fight? That's even better, because you don't have to worry about getting hurt after you punch him in the face. And man, seriously, you really think if you QUIT cubing that this guy is going to be like "OMG YOUR SO COOL NOW LETS BE FRIENDS"?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

Why did you have to back him up?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 11, 2009)

Just ignore him. If you quit just because he made fun of you, then he won and you lost.


----------



## JL58 (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul, you have to do what you have to do.

Yet...

Just think how much you want to depend of what people think of you during your life. I found it's a heavy, expensive dependency.
I'm on the rebellious side. I tend to enjoy when I'm considered as an outcast.
A 15 year old, looking for his own meaning in life, compensating for his uncertainties by pushing his surrounding on the edge, feels comfort in pretending he can control you? 

I am not trying to get you out of it. Just asking what you will give up next because an insecure clown in a power position pushes you over.

Violence was suggested. I think it will only re-enforce your own insecurity. Your cubing abilities might frustrate some people around you because they just can't put the effort in doing it too. 

You were born free. You work on it. It's time to be expensive


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

Btw, have you told your parents about your problem and if so, have they done anything to help you?


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul, you have a brother? If you really are quitting, give me your mefferts 4x4. Maybe I can go to your house tommorow to pick up your stuff. You should just tell your mom and hide your stuff and hope for the best. Also, you're 14 and he's 15. Is he really that much bigger than you? Maybe you can make fun of something he does.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

Dene said:


> Lol. Have some discipline. Stop being a whiny baby and control yourself.


Okay, for some reason I have a feeling that you are worse then everyone on this forum and I bet you have a shitty life and you have to take it out on us. I'm not whiny people have made fun of me about cubing before and this is why I am quitting. Okay so there is this transvestite in my school (reply to) and like she blogs about herself. And people make fun of her all the time and I feel really bad for her so I don't want people to leak it all over school. And btw I honestly don't care what you think Dene your opinion honestly doesn't phase me because between YOU and ME at least I skate get girls and you post 5 times a day on this forum so uh yeah? (No offense to large quantity posters)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. Have some discipline. Stop being a whiny baby and control yourself.
> ...



Get some sleep and post when you can think slightly more rationally.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 11, 2009)

There you go, take what you just said to Dene and say the same thing to that little douche


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 11, 2009)

wait, your brother's only 15? you were really stupid to back him up. dump water on his bed when he's asleep. put sabotage his beer. hurt him really bad and tell him to get his act straight.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul, whenever that guy makes fun of you, do you always talk back? If so, then that gives him a reason to talk back to you. I'm just saying that if someone calls you names, you shouldn't call them names in response. Fighting fire with fire is almost never the best solution to anything.

@Some people: Not a good solution.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 11, 2009)

I disagree, he said that he refuses to fight... so I think he should do just that.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Btw, have you told your parents about your problem and if so, have they done anything to help you?


Okay my apologies for double posting but I don't know how to reply in another message.

My mom= Single mother with 4 kids and a horrible daughter with a stressful life, she made my brother apologize and he was like "Oh I said I'm not getting involved." And I said "You just laughed while I threatened this kids life. It's not so much as cubing as I don't want my whole school to find out. Check post above


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh yea! **** in his beer! Or if you really hate him dip his weed in gasoline.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> wait, your brother's only 15? you were really stupid to back him up. dump water on his bed when he's asleep. put sabotage his beer. hurt him really bad and tell him to get his act straight.


he's 19


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


Not a bad idea


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 11, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Oh yea! **** in his beer! Or if you really hate him dip his weed in gasoline.



Anyone who has ever been around gasoline would know that is really obvious to detect...


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yea! **** in his beer! Or if you really hate him dip his weed in gasoline.
> ...



Yea I know. Maybe bugspray or something flammable that doesn't smell so strong.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

Damn Ellis kudos.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> [...]you post 5 times a day on this forum so uh yeah? (No offense to large quantity posters)



Oh, crap.

(10 char)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 11, 2009)

Dene is on to something. Quitting cubing because he was teasing you? "Oh my god he is being mean to me!!!"

Come on. Grow a pair.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Dene is on to something. Quitting cubing because he was teasing you? "Oh my god he is being mean to me!!!"
> 
> Come on. Grow a pair.


Hadley not only are you wise you are also smart (slight difference). So I will attempt at a reply Dene didn't know what he was talking about when he posted so I found it quite obnoxious that randomly he just comments on this. I don't find your post mean. You are a guy with a life so you know what the real world it's like. Your older than me fighting I wanted to kill that kid and it's much deeper than just teasing me. Getting burnt with a cigarette. Going on your computer and messing with **** getting people to call you P-Fag you'd be stressed.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene is on to something. Quitting cubing because he was teasing you? "Oh my god he is being mean to me!!!"
> ...




Don't attempt sarcasm to the king of sarcasm.


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. Have some discipline. Stop being a whiny baby and control yourself.
> ...



Ok, in addition to what Ethan said:
I have a great life; I'm smart, I have great fun with my hobbies, everyone that knows me insists on calling me their friends despite me being a prick to everyone all the time (I still don't get that :/ ), I perform well academically, I excel at sports, I'm physically fit and in good health, I don't have people around me trying to ruin my life; basically everything is great for me.
Also, because you seem to think you're better than me I may as well point out that 
Firstly: I _choose_ not to "get girls". I have no interest in relationships (if you can even call it that at your age), and I think that I am far better off for it. In fact, I _know_ I'm better off.
Secondly: I'm not sure why you think that skating puts you above me, but I assume you mean skate boarding. So I may as well point out that your hobby is lame and my hobby of _ice skating_ is far superior. I'm not some little skatey kid that thinks he's the man with his pants down around his crotch showing off what he doesn't have, with his cap on sideways because it's what the cool homie g's in da hood do. No Paul, it turns out I'm comfortable with who I am and I don't have to show off my insecurities through wannabe social behaviour.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

Btw, if someone is going to post something, can they please post something sensible? Thanks


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Btw, if someone is going to post something, can they please post something sensible? Thanks



You're welcome.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

Dene said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


Okay only one part of that post got my attention. I don't think im a cool OG from the hood. I live in JAP ass bellmore. and wow i wear my hat sideways damn here comes the KKK coming to kill me and I actually dont wear my pants to my crotch I find that unconftorable there is one pair of pants that i wear like that and they have this shoelace i use to keep them pulled up but sometimes after i go to the bathroom im too lazy to take it out. OR i bet you were talking with ethan and thats how you know i were my hat backwards and i wore SIDS these very comfortable sweat pants and the biggest oi kid i know wheres them. and i would be ashamed if i thought i was a little g kid


----------



## Kian (Apr 11, 2009)

C'mon guys, you're better than this crap.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

Kian said:


> C'mon guys, you're better than this crap.


It was his choice to post an ass comment


----------



## toast (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon guys, you're better than this crap.
> ...



It was also your choice to respond instead of ignore.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

toast said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...


tousche


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh Paul how sad you are. You are wrong, I did not talk to Ethan about it. I guessed, and clearly got it right, because you are a blatant stereotypical little brat. I know how your life is going to end up, and I could do something to stop that from happening, but I won't. This is the last I'm saying here; have a nice life.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul, please go to sleep and don't reply until you can at least form a proper sentence.


----------



## Kian (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon guys, you're better than this crap.
> ...



I think you're both a little over the top with these, don't you? It's really very petty, the very personal nature of this thread is out of hand for a number of parties involved.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 11, 2009)

This thread is getting out of hand...


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

Dene said:


> Oh Paul how sad you are. You are wrong, I did not talk to Ethan about it. I guessed, and clearly got it right, because you are a blatant stereotypical little brat. I know how your life is going to end up, and I could do something to stop that from happening, but I won't. This is the last I'm saying here; have a nice life.


and you clearly dont stop with insults :0


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

I am rather disappointed with some people who have posted in this thread, and I think when other people have read these posts, they will also feel disappointed with some people.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> This thread is getting out of hand...



What??? That's crazy talk.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 11, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is getting out of hand...
> ...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 11, 2009)

Also Paul, when have I ever seen you wearing a hat?


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Also Paul, when have I ever seen you wearing a hat?



Newark open 2009 I believe.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Also Paul, when have I ever seen you wearing a hat?


That green and white one? and by the way, can we please forget the arguments it has gone from one direction to like a different universe


----------



## Kian (Apr 11, 2009)

Can we all just agree that this thread is over and refuse to post in it again?

I'm done trying to temper this. No more posts for me.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 11, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Also Paul, when have I ever seen you wearing a hat?
> ...



O right I was there
I don't remember anything about a hat though


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

Dene said:


> I'm not sure if anyone is going to try to talk you out of it to be perfectly honest.


and clearly nobody did


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Chuberchuckee said:
> ...



I find it funny how the least bit of provocation can spark such mindless verbal flame wars.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure he was wearing a hat there.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 11, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...


LOL, it reminds me of this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=160133#post160133

It went from scholarships, to the alleged stupidity of sports, to Koreans and StarCraft, then the definition of racism and offensive comments.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

there was a video of me wearing it


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Chuberchuckee said:
> ...




Yea, that was a funny thread. Good times...(thinks back to other flame wars)


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2009)

Having someone be an ass to you about cubing does not mean you should quit cubing, it means you should deal with the guy who's being an ass to you. Perhaps if he burned you with a cig you can tell the police and maybe get him arrested for assault, maybe you could be enough of an ass back (beating him up at school, making fun of him somehow, I don't know) that he'll stop doing it, or maybe something else entirely.

Besides, if you think about it, he's probably just a bully who's decided to pick on you for some reason, or maybe even no reason at all. Do you *really* think he'll suddenly be nice to you because you stop cubing? I strongly doubt it. That kind of person would be much much more likely to start picking on you about something else. My point is that the cause of your problem is NOT the cubing, but that guy - and if you want to fix the problem, you have to stop it at the source.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

I regret and don't regret my argument with Dene. Honestly, I don't even know him. And also I'm thinking right now because I cooled down. But I had a great day, until that damn kid was here. I think back now, I should have throttled him.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Having someone be an ass to you about cubing does not mean you should quit cubing, it means you should deal with the guy who's being an ass to you. Perhaps if he burned you with a cig you can tell the police and maybe get him arrested for assault, maybe you could be enough of an ass back (beating him up at school, making fun of him somehow, I don't know) that he'll stop doing it, or maybe something else entirely.
> 
> Besides, if you think about it, he's probably just a bully who's decided to pick on you for some reason, or maybe even no reason at all. Do you *really* think he'll suddenly be nice to you because you stop cubing? I strongly doubt it. That kind of person would be much much more likely to start picking on you about something else. My point is that the cause of your problem is NOT the cubing, but that guy - and if you want to fix the problem, you have to stop it at the source.


Thanks for the positivity. The problem is stated in an earlier post about a transsexual. You can check that out. I just don't want kids in my school to find that. And besides I can't really explain why I wanna quit before this breaks into a ramble I will leave it at that.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul: you claim you had a great day, but can you match this day?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2009)

"I'm leaving" threads are usually for people who are seeking attention.







D'AWW XD


----------



## sam (Apr 11, 2009)

"good riddance to bad rubbage" - Rose from "Gypsy"


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Paul: you claim you had a great day, but can you match this day?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs


ouch that was cold and i dont even like any rappers except for like 5 of them but okayy ice cube sucks


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> ice cube sucks



HOW DARE YOU SIR


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > ice cube sucks
> ...


what do u listen to


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...



ICE CUBE


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...


hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## blade740 (Apr 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> ICE CUBE



RUBIK'S CUBE


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

whose kirjava its creeping me out how did he get that pic


----------



## Ellis (Apr 11, 2009)

blade740 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > ICE CUBE
> ...



Single greatest post, you made my day blade.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 11, 2009)

blade740 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > ICE CUBE
> ...



ICE CUBE


----------



## blade740 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



RUBIK'S CUBE


----------



## Ellis (Apr 11, 2009)

****3 pages later*****

ICE CUBE


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...



RUBIK'S ICE CUBE


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



CUBIK'S RICE UBE


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 11, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 11, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...


CUBE'S RUBIK ICE

EDIT: HAHAHA, Rice Ube! If you're a Filipino, you'll understand what I mean.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 11, 2009)

cube ice rubiks


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 11, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Tabbouleh, BIATCH!


----------

